# Manhattan Club Resort (hospitality/housekeeping) fees



## DonM (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi,

I am lucky enough to have been gifted a weeks stay at the resort from an owner. I see some comments about high daily housekeeping fees. I don't see any amount mentioned- nor do I see if the housekeeping, or the fees  are optional.

Can someone enlighten me? The unit is a one bedroom suite.

thanks
don


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 17, 2018)

It's about $55 per day for housekeeping.  You have to pay it if you got the exchange through RCI.  Not sure about II or SFX.  RCI caves to these resorts and allows these ridiculous fees.


----------



## DonM (Mar 17, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's about $55 per day for housekeeping.  You have to pay it if you got the exchange through RCI.  Not sure about II or SFX.  RCI caves to these resorts and allows these ridiculous fees.


It wasn't an exchange. I got the week from the owner who advised  TMC that I'd be their guest


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 21, 2018)

Call the resort and ask.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 21, 2018)

DonM said:


> It wasn't an exchange. I got the week from the owner who advised  TMC that I'd be their guest


As long as it was an owner week and not an RCI exchange the hospitality charge should not apply- that one is RCI only.  The housekeeping fee is relatively new, I don't know who that would apply to.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 21, 2018)

Here are the latest resort fees from RCI...FWIW, when we were looking to stay there last fall, the fees approached $90/day. Not sure if this was a data entry error or they received too much pushback / cancelled reservations which is what we did because it was only $33 when we made the reservation.  When we called the RCI rep, they could not confirm the fees because they said the resort sets the fees and can change at any time.  You should call the resort and take names in case they try to charge you more.


----------



## DonM (Apr 9, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> View attachment 5983
> 
> Here are the latest resort fees from RCI...FWIW, when we were looking to stay there last fall, the fees approached $90/day. Not sure if this was a data entry error or they received too much pushback / cancelled reservations which is what we did because it was only $33 when we made the reservation.  When we called the RCI rep, they could not confirm the fees because they said the resort sets the fees and can change at any time.  You should call the resort and take names in case they try to charge you more.




I wasn't charged any resort fees. I assume that it was because I was using an owners week

thanks
don


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 9, 2018)

That sounds about right. Owners should not have fees. The fees on RCI are for an exchange.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 12, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> The housekeeping fee is relatively new



I first stayed in the Manhattan Club in 2006 and I had to pay the fee then.  Well my fee was waved because I agreed to attend a sales presentation.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 12, 2018)

DonM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am lucky enough to have been gifted a weeks stay at the resort from an owner. I see some comments about high daily housekeeping fees. I don't see any amount mentioned- nor do I see if the housekeeping, or the fees  are optional.
> 
> ...


There is no fee because you are
 A guest of an owner.  

Enjoy your stay.  The one bedrooms are fabulous!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 12, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> I first stayed in the Manhattan Club in 2006 and I had to pay the fee then.  Well my fee was waved because I agreed to attend a sales presentation.


Were they charging you a nightly hospitality fee and an additional nightly housekeeping fee when you stayed?  When I stayed I was charged the resort fee but my understanding was part of the resort fee went toward the daily hk.  Now they are still charging the resort fee now called a hospitality fee which has gone up to $54.41 per day and they are reporting that there was a separate charge not listed on the RCI sheet in addition to the hospitality fee for housekeeping.


----------



## DonM (Apr 13, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Were they charging you a nightly hospitality fee and an additional nightly housekeeping fee when you stayed?  When I stayed I was charged the resort fee but my understanding was part of the resort fee went toward the daily hk.  Now they are still charging the resort fee now called a hospitality fee which has gone up to $54.41 per day and they are reporting that there was a separate charge not listed on the RCI sheet in addition to the hospitality fee for housekeeping.


Do the other Timeshares in NYC charge similar fess?


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 14, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here are the latest resort fees from RCI...FWIW, when we were looking to stay there last fall, the fees approached $90/day.



Is the $90 a day the $55 (housekeeping/hospitality/resort) fee + $35 parking.  Or is there some other additional fee.

When I stayed in 2006 it was called a housekeeping fee and it was $25 a night.  We also stayed in 2011 and 2016.  Each time there was an increase in the fee and we were told about it in advance.  I can’t remember what they called the fee each time since I thought it was a pretty bogus fee.

I had a fit when they raised it to $55.  Are they trying to discourage RCI exchanges.  I know a couple of years ago either a judge or the state attorney general said they couldn’t do any more sales presentations when they were investigating complaints by owners.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## DonM (Apr 20, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Is the $90 a day the $55 (housekeeping/hospitality/resort) fee + $35 parking.  Or is there some other additional fee.
> 
> When I stayed in 2006 it was called a housekeeping fee and it was $25 a night.  We also stayed in 2011 and 2016.  Each time there was an increase in the fee and we were told about it in advance.  I can’t remember what they called the fee each time since I thought it was a pretty bogus fee.
> 
> I had a fit when they raised it to $55.  Are they trying to discourage RCI exchanges.  I know a couple of years ago either a judge or the state attorney general said they couldn’t do any more sales presentations when they were investigating complaints by owners.


Does anyone know if MC charges similar fees to those who exchange via SFX??


----------

